# Hunger Games Simulator Anime Edition (Round 1)



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

*Cast:*


----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 10, 2016)

Cory

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Killua Zoldyck


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

goku, ichigo, naruto


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm giving this an hour I choose the rest so be quick.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

koro sensei, kamina and simon (gurren laggan), ryoko matoi (kill la kill)


----------



## TrashyClassy (Apr 10, 2016)

Chitoge Kirisaki from Nisekoi


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

sakaki yuya (arc-v), natsu dragneal and erza scarlet (fairy tail), Edward and alphonse elric (Full metal)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

List over half full now


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

rockman.exe (megaman nt), light yagami (deathnote), eve (black cat), klein (sao)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I still could ask more I just feel like I would annoy you with requests.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

8 More space remaining

No it's fine you can request more


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

I guess I should input females too right.
koneko (highschoolDxD), saeko (highschool of the dead), niche (tegami bachi), yuno gasai (mirrai nikki), misty Dawn (pokemon), mizore shirayuki (Rosario + vampire),kuroyukihime black lotus (accel world)


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

Spoiler: First Day



As the tributes stand on their podiums, the horn sounds.






*Cory* runs away with a lighter and some rope.









*Shizuku* grabs a jar of fishing bait while *Eren* gets fishing gear.






*Koko Kaga* finds a canteen full of water.






*Yamato* finds a bow, some arrows, and a quiver.






*Dawn* runs away from the Cornucopia.









*Saeko* and *Squid Girl* fight for a bag. *Saeko* gives up and retreats.






*Yami Yugi* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Killua Zoldyck* snatches a pair of sais.






*Koneko *runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Natsu Dragneel* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Klein* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Kirino* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Naruto* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Edward Elric* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Kuroyukihime* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Natsume* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Koro Sensei* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Light Yagami* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Chitoge Kirisaki* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Haru* snatches a bottle of alcohol and a rag.






*Alphonse Elric* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Sakaki* takes a handful of throwing knives.









*Eve* and *Erza Scarlet* fight for a bag. *Erza Scarlet* gives up and retreats.






*Asuna* runs away with a lighter and some rope.






*Ichigo* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Goku* runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Ayase* snatches a bottle of alcohol and a rag.






*Nichie* runs away from the Cornucopia.









*Ryuko Matoi* scares *Rockman.exe* away from the cornucopia.






*Yuno *runs away from the Cornucopia.






*Mizore Shirayuki* retrieves a trident from inside the cornucopia.






*Kuroneko* runs away from the Cornucopia.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

took a while to load but I understand what happened. use fire fox or chrom and look for full page print addon fire shot.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> took a while to load but I understand what happened. use fire fox or chroom and look for full page print addon fire shot.


I just found one.


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

lets see whos characters wins it at the end. so far some of my characters are diying


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

and I was rooting for klein. this is all kira's doing isn't it.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

they are dropping like flies.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

someone finally killed the unkillable teacher.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

with koro gone I will continue rooting for light.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 10, 2016)

and down goes yuya, at least light is using his death note correctly.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOO not Kuroneko


----------



## Lan Hikari (Apr 10, 2016)

YOU GOT THIS MEGAMAN


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Lan Hikari (Apr 10, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> View attachment 45255


YOU FUCKER


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 10, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 11, 2016)

NOOOOOOOO, Cory died!


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 11, 2016)

Razorzeto said:


> Cory
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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
> 
> ...


LOL this made me laugh like crazy! Thank you


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 11, 2016)

NOOOOOO!!!! The one person that I wanted to win died! R.I.P. Cory


----------



## Razorzeto (Apr 11, 2016)

R.I.P Cory, the best anime character


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 11, 2016)

Cory will have his revenge... Soon...


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 11, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

*THE WINNER IS:


 *​


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 11, 2016)

No, I won't accept that as the winner. The real winner is Cory!!!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 11, 2016)

rileysrjay said:


> No, I won't accept that as the winner. The real winner is Cory!!!


Sorry, the Natsune wins.... I WANTED AYASE, KIRINO, KOKO, KURONEKO to win


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 11, 2016)

Light no, you had every chance to write their names.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 11, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> Light no, you had every chance to write their names.


Light No?


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 11, 2016)

when round 2


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 11, 2016)

Making thread now

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



keven3477 said:


> when round 2


http://gbatemp.net/threads/hunger-games-simulator-anime-edition-round-2.422602/ Here


----------

